# [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test



## xTc (12. August 2009)

*[Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

*Die Kombination aus einem guten Preis-/ Leitungs-Verhältnis gepaart mit einer Fülle von nützlichen Features. So lautet Lancools Strategie um mit der neuen Dragonlord Serie den Markt aufzumischen. Ob Lancool seinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird und ob die Dragonlord-Serie wirklich so funktional ist, soll dieser Test des „Dragonlord PC-K58“ zeigen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt*
Spezifikation & Features
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Äußeres Erscheinungsbild
Innere Werte
Montage
Lautstärke
Fazit
Links


*Spezifikation & Features*


*Vollständige Produktbeschreibung:*
Erst nach einem Klick auf "*Show*" Sichtbar.



Spoiler



Drachen sind furchterregende Geschöpfe, weshalb nur die tapfersten Helden eine Konfrontation mit den feuerspuckenden Echsen wagen. Doch selbst unter diesen edlen Recken schaffen es nur wenige Auserwählte, die Drachen zu zähmen und ihr Herr und Meister zu werden. 

Wer die Bezeichnung "Dragonlord" daher als Namen für ein PC-Gehäuse wählt, ist entweder von maßloser Selbstüberschätzung gekennzeichnet oder ein wahrer Meister seines Fachs. Die bisherige Produktpalette von Lancool zeigt bereits ein beeindruckendes Sortiment elegant-funktioneller Gehäuse mit hervorragender Verarbeitungsqualität, umfassender Ausstattung und einem sehr guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Mit der Dragonlord Serie wird diese Tradition fortgeführt, jedoch in allen Bereichen auf eine noch höhere Stufe gestellt. Der Drache hat hier seinen Meister gefunden! 

Aus dem gewaltigen Fundus des Mutterkonzerns Lian Li schöpfend, schuf Lancool einen kompakten Midi-Tower der Extraklasse, der für die gebotene Leistung ein geradezu sensationelles Preisniveau besitzt. Hier die Eckdaten: Gute Kühlung durch zwei verbaute Lüfter im 140mm und 120mm Format mit zusätzlicher Upgrade-Möglichkeit, edles Design, komplett werkzeuglose Installation der Hardware für einen einmaligen Bedienkomfort sowie schnellen Einbau beziehungsweise Austausch der Komponenten und zahlreiche vibrationsdämpfende Maßnahmen zur Minimierung des Betriebsgeräusches. 

Die Dragonlord Serie bietet ein vielfältiges Einsatzspektrum und eignet sich für Gamer mit LAN-Party Ambitionen und Overclocker ebenso wie für Einsteiger, die einen perfekt aufgebauten Tower mit durchdachtem Design, hochwertiger Verarbeitung und praktischen Einbauhilfen suchen. Das hier präsentierte K58 ist die Einstiegsdroge der Dragonlord Modelle mit reduzierter Lüfterausstattung, jedoch allen Ausstattungsmerkmalen der gehobeneren Versionen in Bezug auf werkzeuglosen Einbau und Geräuschdämmung. 

Insgesamt ist das Design schlicht, elegant und zeitlos - Trend- und Effekthascherei sucht man vergebens. Die Front ist von einer durchgehenden Meshstruktur mit integrierten Staubfiltern geprägt und wird von zahlreichen Querleisten stabilisiert. Dem oben gewinkelten Abschluss folgen auch die Seitenleisten, die sich jedoch weiter über den gesamten Deckel erstrecken. Dazwischen finden die sauber angeordneten Bedienelementen samt I/O-Panel sowie ein dezenter Aufbau zur Unterbringung zweier Lüfter Platz. 

Alle Seitenteile besitzen eine klassenuntypische, präzise Fertigung und können daher passgenau befestigt werden. Mit einer klaren Struktur ist der Innenaufbau logisch und selbsterklärend. Die wirkliche Finesse wird jedoch erst nach einem genauen Blick deutlich, denn wirklich jede Komponente lässt sich ohne die Zuhilfenahme von Werkzeug befestigen. Wenngleich auch andere Hersteller beispielsweise für Laufwerke solche Einbauhilfen anbieten, ist der Umfang der hier gezeigten Maßnahmen einmalig. 

Das beginnt bereits mit dem Mainboard, denn während dieses in üblichen Gehäusen mit kleinen Schrauben befestigt wird, die aufgrund ihrer begrenzten Größe häufig verrutschen und runterfallen, besitzt das K58 Thumbscrews, die einfach mit der Hand eingedreht werden können. Für zusätzlichen Komfort sorgt eine Aussparung im Mainboardtray für die Installation einer CPU-Kühler Backplate. Weitere Öffnungen und zusätzliche Klemmen am Boden ermöglichen schließlich eine saubere Verlegung der Kabel, was neben der besseren Optik auch für einen optimierten Airflow sorgt. 

Eine wirklich raffinierte Konstruktion besitzt der Festplattenkäfig. Dieser kann zunächst mit 3,5 oder 2,5 Zoll bestückt werden, wobei jedes Laufwerk ohne Werkzeug installiert wird (außer mit 2,5 Zoll) und zusätzlich vibrationsentkoppelt wird. Darüber hinaus kann mit einer Thumb-Screw an der Seite ein Bügel festgeschraubt werden, der verhindert, dass die Laufwerke nach vorne herausgezogen werden können, was zusätzlichen Schutz der Hardware gegen Diebstahl bietet. Auch das Netzteil ist schnell über einen Bügel zu befestigen, entkoppelt und verfügt über eine gefilterte Bodenöffnung zur separaten Frischluftversorgung. 

Der Einbau von Steckkarten gelingt ebenfalls schnell, da auch hier ein spezielles System zum Einsatz kommt, bei dem lediglich ein Hebel umgelegt werden muss. Zusätzlich ist die Spitze gummiert und minimiert die Übertragung von Schwingungen beispielsweise der Grafikkarten. Zudem stehen gleich acht Slots zur Verfügung, womit unter anderem ein Verbund aus drei Doppelslot-Grafikkarten Platz findet. Eine innovative Lösung stellen außerdem spezielle Frontöffnungen im Grundgehäuse dar, die Luft hindurchlassen und gleichzeitig Geräuschemissionen weniger nach Außen dringen lassen. 

Zum Lieferumfang gehören zwei Lüfter. Während ein 140mm Rotor an der Front für die Zufuhr sorgt, wird die Luft an der Rückseite von einem 120mm Modell wieder abgeführt. Mit einem optionalen Modul (Lian Li OF-01) können im Deckel zusätzlich zwei weitere 140er verbaut werden. 

Kurzum: Die Ausstattung ist in dieser Preisklasse einmalig, die Kühlleistung angemessen, der Hardware-Einbau kinderleicht, die Komponenten entkoppelt und das Design elegant, funktionell und zugleich LAN-tauglich.




*Die genaueren Spezifikationen im Überblick:*
Maße: 214 x 496 x 498 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Stahl
Farbe: Schwarz
Gewicht: 10,19 kg
Formfaktor: ATX, Micro-ATX
Lüfter:
1x 140 mm (Front, 1.000 U/Min)
1x 120 mm (Rückseite, 1.500 U/Min)
2x 140 mm (Deckel, optional, erfordert OF-01 Einbaukit)
Laufwerke:
5x 5,25 Zoll (extern)
4x 3,5 / 2,5 Zoll (intern)
Netzteil: Standard ATX (optional)
Erweiterungsslots: 8
I/O Panel:
2x USB 2.0
1x je Audio IN / OUT




Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Das Lancool PC-K58 wird in einer auffälligen und ansprechenden Verpackung zu Euch nach Hause geliefert. Das rot und schwarz passt sehr gut zusammen, auch die weiße Schrift fügt sich gut ins Bild. Auf der Front selbst ist das Gehäuse zu sehen. Eine weitere, verkleinerte Abbildung auf der Verpackung zeigt das Innere des Gehäuses. Dieser Abbildung lässt sich entnehmen, dass in das Lancool PC-K58 auch Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von bis zu 29,00cm passen. Zusätzlich druckt Lancool die eigentlichen Features des Dragonlord PC-K58 mit auf die Verpackung. Zu den Features gehören z.B. die einfache Montage einer Grafikkarte, die abnehmbare Verkleidung des Gehäuses oder die einfache Montage von Festplatten. Auf einer weiteren Seite wurden die einzelnen Spezifikationen des Gehäuses aufgelistet. Weiterhin wird auf der Seite abgedruckt, dass das Lancool-Gehäuse von Lian Li hergestellt wird. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit das Gehäuse den Transport unbeschadet übersteht, wurde es entsprechend verpackt und gepolstert. Eine zusätzliche Plastiktüte schützt das Gehäuse vor Kratzern und Staub.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den weiteren Lieferumfang hat Lancool geschickt versteckt, denn dieser wird erst sichtbar, wenn man die linke Seitenwand abgenommen hat. Im Inneren des Dragonlord PC-K58 befinden sich auch noch eine kleine Montageanleitung sowie ein Stück Papier, was Feuchtigkeit aufsaugen soll. Das eigentliche Zubehör wurde mit einem Streifen Klebeband an den 5,25“ Schächten befestigt. Zum weiteren Lieferumfang gehören eine Tüte mit verschiedenen Schrauben und eine Befestigungsklammer für das Netzteil am Gehäuseboden. Zusätzlich liegen Schrauben zum befestigen  des Mainboards und zusätzlicher Laufwerke bei. Weiterhin liegt ein Lautsprecher, Entkoppler zum aufkleben für Festplatten sowie ein 3-zu-4-Pin-Adapter für einen Lüfter bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Äußeres Erscheinungsbild*

Auch das äußere Erscheinungsbild macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.  Das Dragonlord PC-K58 wirkt äußert schlicht und elegant. Die Front ist vollständig mit Meshgitter-Blenden ausgestattet. Damit diese nicht zu viel Staub in das Gehäuse befördern,  verfügen sie auf der Rückseite über einen extra Staubfilter. Ansonsten gibt sich das Äußere des Dragonlord PC-K58 recht unauffällig und bietet viele Modding-Möglichkeiten.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ein Blick auf die Rückseite des Dragonlord PC-K58 verrät, dass das Innere bei dieser Variante nicht passend zur Gehäuse-Farbe lackiert ist. Das Netzteil wird beim PC-K58 am Gehäuseboden verbaut und ermöglicht es so, einen Radiator unter den Deckel zu schrauben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auf dem Deckel befinden sich zusätzlich zum Power-  und  Reset-Schalter noch zwei USB-Anschlüsse sowie ein Anschluss für Kopfhörer und Mikrofon. Damit die Komponenten im Gehäuse auch mit ausreichend Frischluft versorgt werden, können unter den Deckel zwei zusätzliche 140mm Lüfter montiert werden. Alternativ lässt sich der Platz auch für einen 280mm Radiator nutzen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Innere Werte*

Die Vorzüge des Dragonlord PC-K58 sind klar die inneren Werte, denn mit diesen versucht es zu überzeugen. Dabei wirkt das Innere ordentlich und gut strukturiert. Man erkennt deutlich die Lian Li Gene.  Auch ermöglicht der erste Blick ins Innere schon einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf die Features, mit dem das Dragonlord PC-K58 zu überzeugen versuchen möchte.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Heck des Gehäuses, direkt über der Aussparung für das I/O-Shield, befindet sich ein 120mm Lüfter, der die Wärme nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse raus pustet. Weiterhin hat Lancool dem Dragonlord PC-K58 Schlauchdurchführungen für eine Wasserkühlung integriert. So ist es möglich einen zusätzlichen Radiator extern anzuschließen, ohne extra Löcher bohren zu müssen. Ein weiteres, sehr geniales Features des Dragonlord PC-K58 ist die Befestigung der Grafikkarte(n) und Soundkarten. Die Montage erfolgt vollkommen ohne Schrauben und ist binnen dreier Handgriffe erledigt: Halter entriegeln, Karte einstecken, Halter wieder verriegel. Fertig. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit auch das Netzteil mir ausreichen Frischluft versorgt wird, verfügt das Dragonlord PC-K58 auf der Unterseite über entsprechende Lüftungsschlitze. Durch diese kann das Netzteil seine Abwärme raus pusten oder Frischluft ansaugen. Wer nun Angst davor hat, dass sein Netzteil vollkommen verstaubt, dem sei gesagt, dass das Dragonlord PC-K58 auf der Außenseite einen entsprechenden Staubfilter montiert hat.  Auch an der Front verfügt das PC-K58 über einen 140mm Gehäuselüfter. Bei Bedarf kann dieser natürlich gewechselt werden. Allerdings ist dafür eine Demontage des Festplattenkäfigs nötige. Dieser kann ab ohne Probleme mittels vier Schrauben vom Gehäuseboden gelöst werden. Die Schrauben findet man auf der Unterseite des Gehäuses.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch bei der Montage der Festplattem haben sich die Designer etwas Cleveres einfallen lassen. Die Festplatten werden auf einen Schlitten montiert, welcher sich mit Leichtigkeit in seiner Vorrichtung  verankern lässt. Auch wenn die Schlitten alle relativ fest sitzen, lassen sie sich durch eine extra Verriegelung vor dem Rausrutschen sichern. Die Montage normaler 5,25“ Laufwerke stellt sich ebenfalls als recht einfach da, zumindest für zwei Laufwerke. Lancool spendiert den zwei obersten 5,25“ Schächten eine spezielle, vor allem schnelle und einfache Möglichkeit, die Laufwerke einzubauen. Es müssen einfach nur die schwarzen Klammern gelöst, das Laufwerk eingeschoben und die schwarzen Verriegelungen wieder geschlossen werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch in Sachen Kabelmanagement macht das Dragonlord PC-K58 einen äußerst guten Eindruck. Es verfügt über sechs Durchführungen, die eine flexible und einfache Installation der Kabel zulassen. Allerdings sei an dieser Stelle gesagt, dass dafür entsprechend lange Kabel vorhanden seinen sollten, Im Notfall müssen an einigen Stellen mit Verlängerungen gearbeitet werden. Gerade bei dem 12V EPS Anschluss für Mainboards, kann das Kabel des ein oder anderen  Netzteiles relativ kurz sein. Und falls das ein oder andere Kabel doch mal zu lang sein sollte, lässt es sich in der Klemme am Gehäuseboden fixieren, damit es nicht wild im Gehäuse rumhängt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lancool legt viel Wert darauf, dass alles recht einfach und schnell eingebaut und angeschlossen werden kann. Dieses Merkmal zeigt sich auch bei der Verkleidung des Gehäuses. Diese lässt sich mit minimalem Kraftaufwand einfach abziehen. Hierbei ist es aber wichtig, dass erst die Front und dann der Deckel entfernt wird. Sobald der Deckel demontiert ist, lassen sich zwischen Deckel und Blende zwei 140mm Lüfter installieren. Alternativ findet dort auch ein 280mm Radiator Platz. Entsprechende Öffnungen für die Anschlüsse sind auch vorhanden. Auch der Lüfter in der Front ist mit einem Staubfänger versehen. Der Deckel verfügt leider über keinerlei Staubfilter. So fördern optionale Lüfter, ohne entsprechend zusätzliche Filter dennoch Staub ins Innere des Gehäuses.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Front ist vollkommen mit Meshgitter-Blenden gefüllt. Jede einzelne Blende verfügt allerdings über einen entsprechenden Staubfilter, welcher mit Leichtigkeit ausgebaut und gereinigt werden kann. Um eine 5,25“ Blende zu entfernen, reicht es vollkommen aus, diese von hinten an den Ecken leicht nach vorne herauszuschieben. Von außen sitzen die Blenden aber relativ fest und lassen sich nicht nach Innen drücken. Positiv sind auch die geringen und ordentlichen Spaltmaße zu erwähnen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Montage*

Aufgrund der Masse von praktischen Features ist die Montage der Hardware beim Dragonlord PC-K58 relativ simpel. Um Euch die Montage zu vereinfachen, legt Ihr das Gehäuse am besten auf die Seite. Danach ist das I/O-Shield an der Reihe. Dieses lässt sich relativ einfach in die Aussparung eindrücken. Äußerst praktisch ist auch, dass die Abstandshalter für das Mainboard schon installiert sind. Ihr könnt Euer Mainboard mit vorinstalliertem Kühler und Speicher einfach einbauen. Achtet darauf, dass Ihr es richtig justiert und nutzt die beiliegenden Schrauben für die Befestigung. Lancool legt dabei spezielle Schrauben bei. Diese ermöglichen es, das Ihr das Mainboard erst mal ohne Schraubenzieher fixieren und bestätigen könnt. Trotzdem empfiehlt es sich, die Schrauben mit einem Schraubendreher leicht anzuziehen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Montage einer Grafikkarte ist auch äußerst einfach. Hierzu muss nur die entsprechende Verrieglung  gelöst und die Slot-Blenden entfernt werden. Danach könnt Ihr eure Grafikkarte einfach auf dem Mainboard installieren. Damit die Grafikkarte auch richtig hält, müsst Ihr die Verriegelung nun einfach wieder schließen. Diese umfasst die Grafikkarte an der entsprechenden Befestigung und sorgt für sicheren Halt. Ganz ohne nerviges Geschraube. Auch bietet das PC-K58 genug Platz für lange Grafikkarten. Eine GeForce GTX 285 passt ohne Probleme.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch bietet das PC-K58 genug Platz für große Netzteile. Das HX1000W von Corsair passt ohne Probleme. Viel größer dürfte das Netzteil allerdings nicht sein, da es sonst etwas schwerer wird, die Kabel ordentlich zu verlegen. Damit das Netzteil entsprechend befestigt wird, liegt eine Klammer bei, die um das Netzteil gespannt wird. Zusätzliche Schrauben am Heck des Gehäuses sind nicht zwingend nötig. Optional könnt Ihr euer Netzteil aber auch verschrauben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Montage der Festplatten ist auch äußerst einfach. Die einzelnen Schlitten lassen sich nach dem entriegeln einfach herausziehen. Um eine Festplatte zu montieren müsst Ihr nur die schwarzen Clips lösen, die Festplatte einsetzten und die schwarzen Clips wieder schließen. Die Festplatte sitzt danach stramm auf dem Schlitten und kann wieder ins Gehäuse geschoben werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Installation des Laufwerkes ist es notwendig, das Ihr von hinten eine Blende herausdrückt. Danach müsst Ihr die Befestigungsclips entriegeln, das Laufwerk wieder einschieben und die Clips wieder schließen. Das Laufwerk sitzt danach sicher im 5,25“ Schacht. Die Verriegelung ist allerdings nur auf der linken Seite.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Dragonlord PC-K58 ermöglicht ein äußerst gutes und ordentliches Kabelmanagment. Daher bietet sich das Gehäuse ideal für Casemods an.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Lautstärke*

Die Lautstarke-Messung ist eher ein Kriterium für Kühler-Tests, dennoch möchte ich kurz auf die Lautstärke der verbauten Lüfter eingehen. 
Die vorinstallierten Lüfter von Lancool erzeugen bei 100% Drehzahl einen maximalen Schalldruck von 44,7dB(A).  Hier empfiehlt es sich, die Lüfter auszutauschen oder mit einer Steuerung runter zu regeln. 



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

In Sachen Funktionalität kann das Lancool „Dragonlord“ PC-K58 vollkommen überzeugen. Die Features erweisen sich in der Praxis als äußerst praktisch und sprechen für das PC-K58. Lancool ist mit dem Dragonlord PC-K58 ein wirklich sehr guter Wurf gelungen, der sich kaum Patzer leistet. Die leicht störenden Lüfter lassen sich verschmerzen. Weitere Kritikpunkte sucht man, erfreulich weise, vergebens. Ein weiteres Argument, das für das Dragonlord PC-K58 spricht, ist der Preis. So viel Funktionalität, bei einem solch günstigen Preis findet man nicht häufig. Für 69,90 Euro geht das Gehäuse bei Caseking über die virtuelle Ladentheke. Prädikat: äußerste Kaufempfehlung!


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Links*

*Lancool PC-K58 bei Caseking.de*

*Lancool PC-K58 Produktseite*

*[Review] Prolimatech Megahalems*

*................................*

Ein großes "Dankeschön" geht an Caseking, die mir ein Exemplar für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​


----------



## xTc (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## xTc (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## xTc (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Pic-Dump #3


----------



## xTc (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Pic-Dump #4


----------



## xTc (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Pic-Dump #5


----------



## xTc (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Pic-Dump #6


----------



## xTc (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Pic-Dump #7


----------



## xTc (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Pic-Dump #8


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Ich sehe noch keinen Alleskönner.


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sehe noch keinen Alleskönner.



Da steht doch das es gleich kommt.

Also optisch finde ich mein K 62 doch deutlich schicker.


----------



## doenerladen07 (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Da hast du echt recht Erazer.

Bei dem K58 sind oben leider keine Lüfter eingebaut der Frontlüfter besitzt keine LEDs.
Da würde ich lieber die 30 € aufpreis bezahlen.


----------



## -NTB- (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*



doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Da hast du echt recht Erazer.
> 
> Bei dem K58 sind oben leider keine Lüfter eingebaut der Frontlüfter besitzt keine LEDs.
> Da würde ich lieber die 30 € aufpreis bezahlen.



gerade weil in diesen 30euro noch das schicke seiten window enthalten ist....

Sind aber im großen und ganzen 2klasse Tower sowie ich hier ein klasse review lesen durfte


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Da habt ihr beide recht! Für 30€ mehr bekommt man zusätzliche (gute) Lüfter, ein Seitenfenster von Lian Li und eine komplett Schwarze lackierung!

PS: Bilder vom K62 auf meinem Sysprofil


----------



## doenerladen07 (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Gute Lüfter?
Ich find meine ein wenig laut, deshalb kommen auch neue rein.


----------



## xTc (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*



-NTB- schrieb:


> ... sowie ich hier ein klasse review lesen durfte



Danke. Beim PC-K58 handelt es sich ja auch um das Einsteiger-Modell. Das die Lüfter fehlen, finde ich persönlich nicht schlimm. So kann ich mir selbst Lüfter aussuchen, die ich verbauen möchte. 

Ist nichts gegen die Hersteller im allgemeinen, bei mir fliegt der Serien-Kram meistens raus.  Ich hab es lieber etwas leiser.

Auch das schwarze Innere, ist Geschmackssache. Der eine mag es, der andere nicht. Wer ein normales Gehäuse sucht was er nicht modden möchte, findet mit dem PC-K58 allerdings einen guten Kompromiss. 


Gruß


----------



## -NTB- (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*



doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Gute Lüfter?
> Ich find meine ein wenig laut, deshalb kommen auch neue rein.



hasste sie gedrosselt? auf 5volt ,laufen meine, und sind daher unhörbar....ausser du drückst dein ohr direkt neben den lüfter....



xTc schrieb:


> Danke. Beim PC-K58 handelt es sich ja auch um das Einsteiger-Modell. Das die Lüfter fehlen, finde ich persönlich nicht schlimm. So kann ich mir selbst Lüfter aussuchen, die ich verbauen möchte.
> 
> Ist nichts gegen die Hersteller im allgemeinen, bei mir fliegt der Serien-Kram meistens raus.  Ich hab es lieber etwas leiser.
> 
> Gruß



Bleibt nur die frage ob dass für jdn nicht zu teuer wird....60€ fürs case+ seitenwindow (bei bedarf) + lüfter......denke da ist man schnell bei 150€ angelangt...


----------



## xTc (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Meine Aussage bezieht sich nur auf die Lüfter. Wenn ein Seitenfenster haben möchte, sollte das Gehäuse gleich zusammen mit Seitenfenster kaufen. Da ist es dann etwas günstiger.

Du bekommst zusätzlich zu dem Seitenfenster ja noch das schwarze Innere und die weiteren Lüfter dazu.


Gruß


----------



## Winduser (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

ich geh mal ins OT:
sind 1000 Watt nich ein bisschen viel bei deiner Hardware?

aber das Case sieht gut aus. und durchdacht


----------



## xTc (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*



Winduser schrieb:


> ich geh mal ins OT:
> sind 1000 Watt nich ein bisschen viel bei deiner Hardware?



Ist minimal O.T. aber das passt schon. 

Naja, etwas over-sized ist es schon. Allerdings nutze ich auf dem Board auch testweise mehrere Grafikkarten. Und lieber zu viel als zu wenig. 




Winduser schrieb:


> aber das Case sieht gut aus. und durchdacht



Jap, durchdacht ist es. Die Funktionalität ist wirklich genial. 


Gruß


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*



doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Gute Lüfter?
> Ich find meine ein wenig laut, deshalb kommen auch neue rein.



Lässte du deine etwa auf voller Drehzahl laufen? Ich lasse sie bequem von meinem Mainbord drosseln.


----------



## LoopO (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

Schönes Review! 

Da ich in den nächsten Tagen auch Eigentümer des K58 werde noch eine kleine Frage. Werde 2 Platten einbauen, 1 SSD und eine "normale" Festplatte (Samsung EcoGreen 1,5TB). Für optimale Kühlung - wie sollte ich die beiden in dem Festplattenkäfig verteilen?

Meine Überlegung bisher - die SSD ganz unten, da die ohnehin keinen Kühlbedarf haben dürft. Bei der Festplatte wäre sicher mittig besser, aber bin nich sicher ob dadurch der Airflow leidet. Würde nämlich die Schlitten der nicht benötigten Plattenslots noch ausbauchen.

Ah, und den Frontlüfter werde ich durch einen besseren/stärkeren Noiseblocker ersetzen (XK2) und den Standardlüfter dann bei den optionalen Lüfterslots oben links einbauen und dort runtergeregelt (Lüftersteuerung kommt in den Rechner)  laufenlassen. Das sollte mir hoffentlich erlauben auch den hinteren Lüfter etwas langsamer und somit leiser laufen zu lassen. Da ich kein Overclocking vorhabe und keine Extremkomponenten verwende (i5-750; 4GB; HD5770), müsste das eigentlich passen. Feedback ist natürlich willkommen. 

Danke,
LoopO


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58 - Der funktionale Alleskönner im Test*

ich grab zwar nur ungern einen alten thread aus, aber wäre das case groß genug um zu nem radistand für den mora 9x140 (aussenmaße: 475 x 430 x 65mm) umgebaut zu werden
sprich innen alles raus, mora rein, pumpe rein und agb rein und von aussen siehts aus wie ein 2. rechner


----------

